# NEED HELP FIXING AUGER!



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I have an older tecumseh engine that i can't get to start. i know the engine is getting flooded but i don't know how to fix it. when i try start the motor gas blows out the muffler. i just had a carb kit done so that should be good to go. its an older motor that has no primer. any suggestions. if you need more info let me know. THANKS!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I guess first thing is to check to make sure you're getting spark.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

i am getting spark


----------



## Geeman (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds like the needle valve isn't seating properly. If you're handy with carbs it's an easy fix if that's what it is. If you don't want to tackle taking it apart, take it back to the guy who rebuilt the carb and he should be able to get you going in less than an hours time. Good luck


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

andyb said:


> I have an older tecumseh engine that i can't get to start. i know the engine is getting flooded but i don't know how to fix it. when i try start the motor gas blows out the muffler. i just had a carb kit done so that should be good to go. its an older motor that has no primer. any suggestions. if you need more info let me know. THANKS!


If you had it done by a shop! Take it back and have them do it over! They have not properly done the rebuild! If you spent the money it should be done right!

If it was done by someone helping you out, remove the bowl, then remove the pin that goes through the float. This will drop the float and needle valve out of the way. Once out, inspect and clean the seat area where the needle valve sits into. Clean the top of the needle valuve as well. Then put the needle valve into the opening making sure it fits securely. Once this is done, re-assemble the float and needle valve the same way it came out. Secure bowl and see what happens.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have to agree with needle valve.


----------

